# Simultaneous $5 tip and 1-star rating



## StickShiftUber (Feb 13, 2018)

Nice that he was sober enough to tip, but not sober enough to not rate me #1, lol.

Drunks are a pain.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

1 star because you are number one!


----------



## Saturn03 (Feb 9, 2020)

The real question is would you rather the $5 tip with 1 star or 5 stars and no tip?


----------

